

FTC: Vemma Has Been Shut Down for Running Pyramid Scheme - saadmalik01
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/ftc-vemma-shut-running-pyramid-scheme-33333526

======
saadhus
It's Ok, Vemma will just change their name and be back.

